# Diagrama de Crest Audio CA18



## Dj Razzpa (Ene 26, 2017)

Buen dia grupo, por favor alguien me pudiera compartir el diagrama de un amplificador Crest Audio CA 18 ???....Necesito su ayuda y colaboracion ya que me trajeron este aparato totalmente quemado de la fuente de poder, pues le suministraron 240 VCA y este aparato debe trabajar con 110 VCA.

Sin más que agregar, espero su pronta respuesta y ayuda para un amigo y servidor de ustedes.
Saludos.


----------



## Charly16 (Ene 26, 2017)

Aqui tienes los esquemas. espero que te sirvan. Un saludo.


----------



## nasaserna (Ene 26, 2017)

Bienvenido al foro

elektrotanya es tu amigo

https://elektrotanya.com/crest_audio_ca-18.zip/download.html


----------



## Dj Razzpa (Ene 26, 2017)

muchas gracias a jose carlos garrido y nasaserna por su ayuda, empezare a revisar el equipo y re-emplazar componentes. Saludos.


----------



## Dj Razzpa (Ene 27, 2017)

Buenos dias compañeros jose carlos garrido y nasaserna; por este medio sigo pidiendo su valiosa ayuda, quisiera saber si alguno de ustedes me puede proporcionar el Diagrama esquematico que corresponde a la power supply del Crest CA 18, revise los PDF´s que me hicieron llegar pero no contienen el que corresponde a la fuente de poder, quiero revisar los voltajes que salen de ahi y que alimentan a las secciones de los canales A y B antes de conectarlos, quiero estar seguro que no dañare otro componente.
Saludos y muchas gracias.

PD. Les comento que ya cambie algunos filtros y diodos puente de la fuente de poder y ya la tengo encendida, pero no quiero conectar las secciones de los canales de audio A y B porque antes quiero revisar los voltajes que no esten arriba de su valor requerido.


----------



## Yairman (Ene 27, 2017)

El CA12 es muy similar revisarlo a ver si te puede ser de utilidad.

https://elektrotanya.com/crest_ca12_pwr_sch.pdf/download.html


----------



## Dj Razzpa (Ene 27, 2017)

Buena tarde grupo, por favor su ayuda y comentarios sobre este amplificador Crest CA18, les comento que ya se cambiaron los siguientes componentes BR2 (DIODO PUENTE), C4, C5 y C8 (Filtros), adicional se cambiaron los termisores que van en la placa del display y que están marcados como R14, R11 y R12, les comento que ya logramos que encendiera y están trabajando los ventiladores solo que se quedan encendidos los LED rojos que marcan PROTECT y los LED verdes que marcan ACTIVE se quedan a medio encender y no entra el relevador, por favor su ayuda con esta falla. Estare omitiendo algo?...Debo comentarles que de inicio le suministraron 220 VCA, habrá algún problema con las secciones de audio de los canales A y B y que por eso no trabaja el relevador?
Saludos.


----------



## nasaserna (Ene 27, 2017)

Bueno no es por desanimarte, 

si los 240Vac que le suministraron tuvieran buena corriente, simplemente se hubieran disparado los breakers o fusibles de la fuente. a lo sumo la fuente moriría.

En una ocasion me pasó que en un evento supuestamete estabamos a 110v pero no era así. estabamos a 220vac, pero con muy baja corriente y muy deficiente incluso en voltaje muchos de los equipos tenian autovolt, pero las potencias no empezó a sonar extraño y se fueron muriendo las bafles uno a uno, medimos voltaje y daba 175vac, 

las etapas pequeñas de potencia(american audio vlp1500) simplemente quemaron los fusibles de la fuente,

Pero las grandes no, siguieron sonando casi un minuto, y luego silencio, de hecho siguieron prendidas
pero con los foquitos led de protección y los de activado a medio encender 

al revizar casi la totalidad de los transistores de potencia quemados de ambos canales, y en el impreso practicamente no se veia quemones grandes, el problema fue que el voltaje no fue lo suficientemente alto para que se protejiera la fuente y siguió trabajando hasta que se le exigió un poco de potencia y simplemente se murieron los transistores uno a uno


Claro que la solucion fue pedir al distribuidor los kit de potencia.

ya que los transistores originales costaban mas que los kit completos (56 en total) ademas la mano de obra no lo justificaban,

Tengo otra que me trajeron por lo mismo, y me la dejaron por un poco de dinero ya que no querían meterle 700,000= a un amplificador que costaba 1.400,000 en esa época 

No quiere decir que ese sea tu caso

DEbes andar lento con las potencias y verificar uno a uno de los transistores y mosfet de potencia.

rsr bicho es de las potencias grandes y manejan mucha potencia y sus componentes son caritos

Guardar
Guardar
Guardar
Guardar​


----------



## Dj Razzpa (Ene 27, 2017)

Algun otro tip por el cual no se activan los canales??... es decir alguien ha cambiado algun otro tipo de componentes que no sean los integrados de salida de audio?? y que por esta razon no se activen los led en verde?.

Agradezco sus comentarios, de verdad solicito su ayuda.
Gracias.


----------



## nasaserna (Ene 27, 2017)

La pregunta es...ya verificaste los voltajes en las placas o pcb de ambos canales, (me imagino que por lo que comentas los transistores y mosfet de potencia estan bien)

un abrazo


----------



## Dj Razzpa (Ene 27, 2017)

ya revise los valores de voltajes en la fuente de poder y si tengo las mismas lecturas 155 y 300 v, revise que el relevador trabaja con 24 volts y no le llega este voltaje para que se active,por eso preguntaba si cuando los canales A y B estan dañados no enciende el equipo?....esto fue lo que se realizo; tengo voltaje de 130 y 320 en las salidas que van de la fuente a la placas de audio Ay B sin conectar los canales y aqui es donde solo quedan encendidos los LED rojos de proteccion, cuando conecto las dos secciones de audio encienden levemente los led verdes pero no se apagan los rojos y adicional no tengo los 24 volts con los que debe trabajar el relevador. Y si, los transistores de potencia y mosfet estan bien.
Saludos.


----------



## Yairman (Ene 28, 2017)

Ya probaste los Darlington por lo general entran en fuga la serie difiere, pueden ser los MPSA75 que activan los Relés. Sigue la linea a ver donde estan los 24V, si no se activan también puede ser las resistencias o el Zener de 24V en corto de la linea de los relés, sigue la pista hasta el Activador a ver cual esta en corto o alguna resistencia abierta  y no deja pasar el voltaje.


----------



## Dj Razzpa (Feb 27, 2017)

Que tal grupo, sig trabajando con este amplificador Crest ya re-emplazamos los Ci MPG6700, NE5517, LM358 y el 5532D asi como un diodo barrera y un zener ( D7 y Z6 ) ya encienden los canales pero uno de ellos se clipea, debo comentar que ya revise uno a uno los transistores 2N5551, KPS42, 2N5401 y todos estas bien, revise los mosfet y los transistores de potencia 2SC4029 y 2SA1553 los cuales estan bien no marcan fuga ni estan en corto pero sigo teniendo el problema de que se clipea (proteje) el canal, algun comentario sobre este tema?...Gracias por su ayuda.
Saludos.


----------



## Edilio (Oct 2, 2019)

Necesito diagrama de un crest audio ca18 clase H chino pudiera alguien ayudar


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 3, 2019)

No usaste el Buscador ?
No viste el 2º mensaje de éste mismo hilo ?


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Oct 3, 2019)

@*Dj Razzpa* 
Si clippea puedes revisar la etapa preamplificadora, algunos operacionales están dando problema...


----------



## Edilio (Oct 3, 2019)

Si vi pero repito mi amplificador es chino no tiene que ver c la  versión americana saludos amigo
Se le fueron 4 transistores una buena y unas resistencias ya todo se le cambió pero sigue dando fallos y el tecnico me pide este su manual de servicio pues el que encontramos es el americano


----------

